# N-Ext RGS for New Trees



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

I have two new maples I've put in the ground about a week ago. All is going well so far and I have done the usual things to add a bit of fertilizer to the soil and staked it to help with correct vertical growth since they are on an incline.

I have some of the N-Ext Root Growth Stimulator product and was wondering if it was a good idea to use an RGS for newly planted trees. I'm in Dallas so the weather and soil temperature seem to holding a current average of about 65-70.

Too early? Should I wait until early Spring?


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

You didn't say how large these trees are you planted. Were they potted or were they balled and burlapped?

I'm not familiar with the Dallas climate other than knowing it's hot. When do deciduous trees normally drop their leaves down there? When in the spring do they green up? I'm thinking you can add the N-Ext as soon as the leaves drop - you don't want to add it earlier because you don't want to trigger late season leaf growth. Tree roots continue to grow as long as temps are above 45. Any nutrients taken up while in this dormant state will be stored as carbohydrates for spring growth.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

Deadlawn said:


> You didn't say how large these trees are you planted. Were they potted or were they balled and burlapped?
> 
> I'm not familiar with the Dallas climate other than knowing it's hot. When do deciduous trees normally drop their leaves down there? When in the spring do they green up? I'm thinking you can add the N-Ext as soon as the leaves drop - you don't want to add it earlier because you don't want to trigger late season leaf growth. Tree roots continue to grow as long as temps are above 45. Any nutrients taken up while in this dormant state will be stored as carbohydrates for spring growth.


@Deadlawn, They were potted in a 30 gallon bucket. They are about 7-8 ft tall. The deciduous trees in the area drop their leaves between late October through late November. One of the trees has almost dropped all of it's leaves...probably another week left. The other will drop all of it's leaves in about two weeks. Current soil temperature is at 68 degF with forecasts in the next three weeks not to go lower than 50 degF.

Given your comments, I'm thinking go ahead and drop the RGS once most of the leaves have dropped. The soil here seems to be warm enough to make it useful this month. Then another drop in the Spring after the temp hits 55 degF.

Thoughts?


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

UltimateLawn said:


> Deadlawn said:
> 
> 
> > You didn't say how large these trees are you planted. Were they potted or were they balled and burlapped?
> ...


Once when leaves drop and again in early spring at leaf out sounds good. Follow label directions.


----------

